# bowl blanks



## hazard (Oct 12, 2008)

I took some pictures a few months back when I was cutting bowl blanks out for some hard maple. I probably do not use the safest method for cutting blanks but I few comfortable doing it this way. The one picture shows how I hold the blank with the heel of my boot. At this point I saw the corners off of the square that I had cut. Also a picture of the final product. The next time I cut blanks I will do a more descriptive display of my process.











In the pic I used a stihl 044 with a 25" bar. In the past I used a 20" bar and it killed my back and legs leaning over. I just got the 25" bar and I was not tired at all after 15 blanks.

Chris


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 13, 2008)

Just a suggestion to make it easier and safer for you, Screw a short piece of 2"x4" to one end of the blank, then clamp the 2x4 in a workmate. Then no bending or sawing next to your feet.


----------

